# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Американские нейрофизиологи научились управлять моралью

## Irina

*ВАШИНГТОН, 4 мая. Американские ученые обнаружили, что нарушения в одной определенной области мозга в корне меняют представления человека о морали.*

Для того, чтобы дать моральную оценку другим людям, необходимо понять их намерения. Говоря языком психологии, в нас действует «модель психического», позволяющая воспринимать не только собственные, но и чужие переживания, объяснять и прогнозировать поведение других людей, сообщает издание Популярная механика.

К примеру, охотник случайным выстрелом убивает не дичь, а своего напарника. Чтобы оценить этот поступок, нам надо сперва выяснить всю подоплеку: было ли это чистой случайностью, а может, он имел другие мотивы? Предыдущие исследования показали, что когда мы заняты оценкой чужих намерений, мыслей и чувств, особенную активность проявляют определенные регионы мозга в височно-теменной области.

Группа нейрофизиологов во главе с Ребеккой Сейкс продолжила изыскания в этом направлении. Им удалось направленным магнитным полем, приложенным к данной области мозга, нарушать нормальное течение тока в ней. Соответственно, нарушалась и ее нормальная мыслительная активность. Как следствие, способность подопытных в такие моменты оценить намерения других людей и дать их действиям моральную оценку заметно снижалась.

Для этого ученые использовали неинвазивную методику транскраниальной магнитной стимуляции (ТМС): относительно слабое, но точно направленное магнитное поле, приложенное к небольшой области черепа, создает в мозге слабые электрические токи, которые вносят «шумиху» в работу ближайших нервных клеток, нарушая их нормальный обмен сигналами. Эффект от такого вмешательства, насколько известно, кратковременный, и никакого вреда оно не приносит.

В первом эксперименте ТМС добровольцев продолжалась 25 минут, после чего им давали прочитать серию коротких историй, и просили оценить с точки зрения морали поведение героев, по шкале от 1 (совершенно недопустимое) до 7 (полностью оправданное). Во второй серии экспериментов ТМС продолжалась всего 500 миллисекунд, но совершалась как раз в те моменты, когда добровольцам требовалось вынести суждение.

В обоих случаях справедливость сделанных подопытными выводов была ошибочной, что было очевидно не только экспериментаторам, но и самим добровольцам после того, как эффект от ТМС проходил.

Получается, что поблизости от поверхности мозга, сразу за правым ухом расположена удивительная область, которая «отвечает» за всю человеческую мораль. Нарушения в ее активности делают подобные заключения непредсказуемыми – в то время как при нормальной работе люди, как правило, делают вполне разумные, обоснованные и последовательные выводы о моральности того или иного поступка.

«Мораль мы привыкли воспринимать, как проявление исключительно высокоуровневой психической активности, — говорит одна из авторов исследования. — И тем более потрясает, что простым наложением магнитного поля к ограниченной области мозга мы можем заставлять людей выносить иные моральные суждения».

----------


## vova230

Еще один шаг к массовому зомбированию.

----------


## Irina

> Получается, что поблизости от поверхности мозга, сразу за правым ухом расположена удивительная область, которая «отвечает» за всю человеческую мораль. Нарушения в ее активности делают подобные заключения непредсказуемыми – в то время как при нормальной работе люди, как правило, делают вполне разумные, обоснованные и последовательные выводы о моральности того или иного поступка.


Они б ещё и приборчик портативный соорудили, чтоб этого эффекта добиваться в повседневной жизни можно было. От веселуха началась бы

----------

